# Surface Agitation for Fluval Spec V - spray bar?



## r0ck0 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have the spec V and the best thing about it is the surface skimmer. You need to adjust the skimmer so there is a differential between the tank side and the filter area so so that the surface is skimmed off and held on the pump side. This increases gas exchange on the tank side.

The way I did it was put a piece of black plastic sheet on the inside of the filter chamber so the water level is pushed up. I used airline tubing to hold the plastic sheet up against the intake. 

https://i.imgur.com/I82Mw4y.jpg

notice the water level difference on the tank side to the filter side, this helps pull water over the surface skimmer.

https://i.imgur.com/IdWEZyF.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/JeYUczE.jpg


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh this is SO helpful, thank you!!!!!! I’m going to try this and see how it works!


----------



## r0ck0 (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention you should cut the plastic sheet big enough to cover the entire front of the intake. There is a small inlet at the bottom that needs to be covered. I also covered the hole on the top of the small side facing the pump. This forces the water to go where you need it. Keep the grate clean and make sure the surface tension doesn't cover the intake or it won't work.


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

If you don’t want to do DIY, inTank Aquatics make a thingie for this:

https://intankaquatics.com/intank-surface-skimmer-for-fluval-spec-spec-iii-spec-v-and-evo-5-19l/


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

dipan said:


> If you don’t want to do DIY, inTank Aquatics make a thingie for this:
> 
> https://intankaquatics.com/intank-surface-skimmer-for-fluval-spec-spec-iii-spec-v-and-evo-5-19l/


Is that what OP has? Does it create the same drop-off as the plastic method? I have one of the se coming in the mail


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Katie92 said:


> Hi guys, I’m starting to get some surface film and buildup on my spec v. I purchased a little surface skimmer from InTank which is helpful, but doesn’t help me get enough surface agitation going. It’s a little piece of plastic that covers most of the intake grate.
> 
> I have the pump on the lowest setting (getting a betta soon), but was wondering what anyone’s suggeestions might be to get more surface agitation/oxygenation going? Some sort of mini spray bar I could buy or mod?
> 
> Thanks!


I just use an air-stone in my Spec V. No surface film.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> I just use an air-stone in my Spec V. No surface film.


Yup. A USB nano air pump and never clog airstone from Aquarium Co-op is $10 and it's the best thing for agitation, surface film, it kills duckweed... Surface skimmers get dirty and clogged and can trap shrimp. I'm all about the airstones.


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

So I got the intank one today, it doesn't create any sort of difference in water level at all. It hooks into the great on both sides, so instead of directing the water flow over the top, it just directed into the sides and sucks in fish fins


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

gjcarew said:


> Yup. A USB nano air pump and never clog airstone from Aquarium Co-op is $10 and it's the best thing for agitation, surface film, it kills duckweed... Surface skimmers get dirty and clogged and can trap shrimp. I'm all about the airstones.


Sweet thanks for the recommendation! So a tiny airstone like that plus a filter sponge over the outflow nozzle would be appropriate for managing scum and quieting flow for a betta?


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

I cut holes in the uplift tube of my Spec V that runs from the pump to the outflow. That lowered flow enough that I didn't need a sponge.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

gjcarew said:


> I cut holes in the uplift tube of my Spec V that runs from the pump to the outflow. That lowered flow enough that I didn't need a sponge.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


 I did the same thing but with a drill bit. I have my heater in there so it make sure the warm water gets circulated, and now with the pump on the highest setting it creates the perfect current for my betta. He plays in it half the day


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

Update - I got the more expensive inTank surface skimmer and this one actually works. I had to seal the corners with superglue but I'm happy with the setup


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Would silicone glue also work? I’m paranoid and would want a glue that’s aquarium safe haha


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

Katie92 said:


> Would silicone glue also work? I’m paranoid and would want a glue that’s aquarium safe haha


Sure, but superglue is completely aquarium safe. I'm using the flourish kind you can buy at petco, I mostly use it to attach plants to rocks and moss to wood


----------



## Katie92 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Bomanz (Jun 20, 2020)

the new attachment is working perfectly, but I'm having some trouble keeping the shrimp out of it. They go in there and then can't get back out due to the difference in the water line


----------

